# shit cheats of yore (modern ones accepted but must be wank)



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

Typing 'Hell' in Simcity2000 turning all your residential zones into churches
Babality on Mortal Kombat
That one on Rise of the Triads that turned you into a dog?!


what else have we got. The more banal the better


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2016)

'typewriter' - infinite lives in Manic Miner.


----------



## rutabowa (May 12, 2016)

ohh i used to love these... good reason for the subscription to Your Sinclair. Can't think of any though.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 12, 2016)

Sticking a pair of aces up your sleeve playing cards.


----------



## rutabowa (May 12, 2016)

ohh shiiit The Your Sinclair Rock'n'Roll Years


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 12, 2016)

"icanfly" in amiga treasure island dizzy let you fly.  Which basically let you just fly to the end of the game.  Only got to do it once, cos I was on amstrad whilst my mate down the road had an amiga which he let me watch, but rarely play.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2016)

IDDQD
IDKFA

You type them in Doom. I can't remember what they do


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2016)

before playing jetpac, tape down the enter key; it fires continuously and all you have to do is move.


----------



## Cid (May 12, 2016)

LAIMLAME - Dark forces reminding you that invincibility cheats are only cheating yourself.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

another simcity2000 one was left clicking on a helicopter to make it crash. Why?


----------



## Cid (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Typing 'Hell' in Simcity2000 turning all your residential zones into churches
> Babality on Mortal Kombat
> That one on Rise of the Triads that turned you into a dog?!
> 
> ...



There were friendships in at least one of the mortal kombats too...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2016)

Cid said:


> There were friendships in at least one of the mortal kombats too...


mortal kombat 2 you could unlock Noob Saibot who was basically fucking nails. One of the game makers names spelt backwards. He had all the blue dudes moves and that mustard cunts as well

thats not a shit cheat tho its awesome


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 12, 2016)

If you repeatedly clicked the sheep in Warcraft 2 they exploded.

What a tragic adolescence that was.


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2016)

Run two teams in championship manager and sell all your shite players to your other club for millions.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2016)

Butwillsheswallowit


----------



## Fez909 (May 12, 2016)

Type HORZA in Theme Park for the cheat menu.


----------



## blairsh (May 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Noob Saibot


Heh, "noob".


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

POKE 38447,201 in jet set willy stopped nasties killing you


although I couldn't remember it , had to google it


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 12, 2016)

Triangle, triangle, square, triangle, square.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2016)

gta ?


----------



## eoin_k (May 12, 2016)

Not quite the same thing, but there was a shit flight simulator hidden in Excel at some point in the late 1990s. Not as shit as entering data into Excel mind you.


----------



## kalmatthew (May 13, 2016)

Crispy said:


> IDDQD
> IDKFA
> 
> You type them in Doom. I can't remember what they do


IDDQD was invincibility 
IDKFA was all weapons and full ammo


----------



## BigTom (May 13, 2016)

New Zealand Story had a few I think, typing sdratsabiwikgnikcufrehtom got you infinite lives iirc, I think there were other phrases you typed in backwards for other cheats but that one stuck in my head due to teenager sweary amusement


----------



## Cid (May 13, 2016)

Goldeneye's paintball and tiny modes.


----------



## Opera Buffa (May 13, 2016)

If you type _do a barrel roll _into Google it obliges.


----------



## The39thStep (May 13, 2016)

Load Plex on Now TV box 
Enable dev mode on your box by pressing:
HOME 3 times
UP 2 times
RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Load Plex on Now TV box
> Enable dev mode on your box by pressing:
> HOME 3 times
> UP 2 times
> RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT


oh a modern shit one, yeah you can get codes to type into coke machines to get a little menu. Or you could once do it, I bet they are all quantum now. But it didn't pay out free coke or money so was bare shit

on googling I see that new style touchscreen coke vending machines in americaland have been vulnerable to hacking. Free coke or money as yet unconfirmed, the mans voice is too annoying so I turned him off


----------



## The39thStep (May 13, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oh a modern shit one, yeah you can get codes to type into coke machines to get a little menu. Or you could once do it, I bet they are all quantum now. But it didn't pay out free coke or money so was bare shit
> 
> on googling I see that new style touchscreen coke vending machines in americaland have been vulnerable to hacking. Free coke or money as yet unconfirmed, the mans voice is too annoying so I turned him off



It's about five years old tbf
Years and years ago there was one if you tapped the numbers out on the receiver in a phone box the number was free


----------



## Ming (May 13, 2016)

If you held the game select switch down while pulling the game reset switch down on the Atari 9600 you got infinite lives on Space Invaders. Old school.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 14, 2016)

If you held down the Shift key in Gauntlet on the Spectrum it let you walk through walls.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 14, 2016)

Fairly sure Tomb Raider had a "Make Lara's tits even bigger" cheat, and nude cheats.

So, yes, very wank.


Lots of old games also tended to have a cheat that made your character explode for some reason, I think GTA V has revived that as well with the ability to summon a small explosion directly above your head that kills you.


----------



## keybored (May 14, 2016)

↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← →← → B A Start


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2016)

Anyone remember how you made your fighter's pants fall down on International Karate + on the Amiga?


----------



## fishfinger (May 14, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Anyone remember how you made your fighter's pants fall down on International Karate + on the Amiga?


"T" for your own fighter, or "F" for your opponent.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 14, 2016)

Tekken 2 had a "first person mode", where you had to get all the characters then press a couple of buttons when selecting your fighter. It was the epitome of gash cheats - one that sounds awesome, but just didn't live up to expectations - it wasn't 1st person - it was third person with a wire frame character, as per the video. I could still beat it on hard, though, no problem.


----------



## keybored (May 14, 2016)

Favelado said:


> Anyone remember how you made your fighter's pants fall down on International Karate + on the Amiga?


E and S together on C64.


----------



## keybored (May 14, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fairly sure Tomb Raider had a "Make Lara's tits even bigger" cheat, and nude cheats.



Myth.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2016)

keybored said:


> ↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← →← → B A Start



I was begging to wonder.  took it to the second page  before we got the konami code


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2016)

keybored said:


> Myth.



it  was a patch not a cheat



don't ask  me how i know


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2016)

kalmatthew said:


> IDDQD was invincibility
> IDKFA was all weapons and full ammo



ID  Killer Fucking Ammo  

all the cheats started  with ID as a tribute.

i do wonder if they work with the new Doom


----------



## keybored (May 14, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it  was a patch not a cheat



That wouldn't surprise me, but I'd be amazed if Core built that into the code.

Rockstar probably would have though.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2016)

C64. Kung Fu Master. Press shift and G, get a gun.

Amiga. Gauntlet II. In early levels, paus game for about 20 mins, when you get called down for your tea and that. Upon resume, all the walls are exits.


----------



## keybored (May 15, 2016)

xenon said:


> C64. Kung Fu Master.



I never played that on a home system  but I got good enough to complete it every time on the arcade version. Then graduated to Double Dragon.


----------



## xenon (May 15, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> It's about five years old tbf
> Years and years ago there was one if you tapped the numbers out on the receiver in a phone box the number was free



Used to rabbit punch the old BT payphones just below keypad for coin return .


----------



## fishfinger (May 15, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ID  Killer Fucking Ammo
> 
> all the cheats started  with ID as a tribute.
> 
> i do wonder if they work with the new Doom


I believe god mode works but it also stops you from getting any achievements.


----------



## xenon (May 15, 2016)

keybored said:


> I never played that on a home system  but I got good enough to complete it every time on the arcade version. Then graduated to Double Dragon.




I had KFM on Spectrum. No gun cheat there. Not that you needed it. End ofDd you had to beat up a bloke with a gun. .. Which was a bit daft too.


----------



## keybored (May 15, 2016)

xenon said:


> I had KFM on Spectrum. No gun cheat there. Not that you needed it. End ofDd you had to beat up a bloke with a gun. .. Which was a bit daft too.


That was easy on the arcade machine, you get the big mutant guy to throw you onto the platform the gun guy is on and then just punch away at him (too close range for him to use the gun).

And you could pretty much get to the end just by using your elbow.


----------



## jcsd (May 15, 2016)

Anyone remember POKEs?

You'd get pokes on the free tape with a magazine like Crash and you would load the POKE tape first, select the cheat you wanted and then load the game itself. Often very useful as some Spectrum games were very hard, especially for those of us still in short trousers, but also quite a lot of effort as you'd often have to go through a whole side of the free tape to get to the part with the POKEs on them.


----------



## FNG (May 16, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> It's about five years old tbf
> Years and years ago there was one if you tapped the numbers out on the receiver in a phone box the number was free



those keypads were really popular with foreign esl students at the time before skype,


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2016)

a lot of these cheats arn't shit.


----------



## sim667 (May 16, 2016)

up, down, left, right...... A.B.C + Start all at the same time.

1 Simmy point to whoever can remember the game thats from


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 16, 2016)

+

, select zone.

Sonic The Hedgehog


----------

